# Wings Clipped?!



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I've noticed a slight difference between my two budgies and their wings. My blue one seems to have thinner wings, whereas my green one has wider wings. Has she been clipped this whole time? It would explain why she's not as strong a flier as my green one.

























Also, I've noticed that her feathers in the centre of her back look strange. They used to look fluffy but now it's almost as if you can see the individual fibres. Is this because she's sick?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, she only has two or so of her main flight feathers, if you look closer you can see the secondary flights are still clipped and haven’t been molted out yet.

Her feathers look normal to me so not to worry 🤍


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

That makes me so sad. All this time I thought she just wasn't as interested in flying. The breeder did it and never told me. At least the good news is its not a horrific clipping job, she's able to fly around. It's just much harder for her. 

I got her January 2021 as a baby, she's been through a big molt already last year, I'd say June / July time? When can I expect her to moult again and get her flight feathers back? She's had a lot of free flight time growing up so I'm hoping her breast muscles aren't going to be permanently affected.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies generally molt in the Spring and Fall. Hopefully she will get all of her flight feathers in within her next two big molts.*


----------

